# Digestive Enzymes...anybody out there use them?



## birdybird (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi all !! I recently discoverd these digestive enzymes at my local Whole Foods ( Enzymedica brand- "Digest Basic") . I figured, what the heck I might as well try them, see if they help with the multitude of GI issues I"ve got, which I KNOW are connected to food intolerance issues....And, they really WORKED!!! My stomach pain and gas were much reduced...Tho I did notice an increase in acid indigestion, which I'd never had before, so I stopped using them at every meal, and only take one if I am eating known "offenders"- spicy, higher fat, or raw veggies mostly, or anything with a high dairy content...I was excited about it until a doctor friend of mine ( she is not a GI doc) looked at the bottle and stated that all of them were pancreatic enzymes and that why were those working for me? That I should ask my doctor about pancreatic insufficiency. Well, of course, when I looked it up, the main cause of this is either alcohol abuse or some autoimmune issue!! Well, i've never thought I "abused" alcohol, though I do enjoy a glass or two of wine some nights, and certainly have overdone it on occasions throughout my adult life, though nothing regularly..So...now I"m concerned. My husband says I shouldn't worry about it, that if they work, then take them! And I've greatly reduced my alcohol intake as a precaution to only a few drinks a week, if even that. So, I guess what i want to know is.....has anybody else had success with digestive enzymes? If so, have you been tested for pancreatic insufficiency? Am I being over-reactive here?? ( Gee, imagine that, an IBS sufferer being anxious and over-reactive!! LOL!!







thanks guys!!


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

My Integrative Medicine doc suggested Dig. Enzy. for me as well. He said if they work/help with the gas and bloating I was experiencing then we _may_ have to see if there was some other issue going on. Well, they did help, quite a bit. I was also taking a ginger supplement with my largest meal of the day and between the two of them no more gas, no more bloating. After a month I saw the doc again and he suggested just trying the ginger supplement with meals. I did and got the same result, no gas, no bloating. Now I just take the ginger supplement with my main meal. And, he did run some comprehensive blood work, and we are doing a comprehensive stool analysis. So, my point is, don't freak out, there's no reason for it other than to upset your gut further. Add some ginger with the dig. enz. and see how that works for you. Then, if all is a-okay take just the ginger and see how that works. This is a process. And the freaking out shouldn't be a part of it, hard as I know that can be. Freaking out serves only to skew results.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pancreatic enzymes can reduce bloating in totally normal people that eat a high fat meal designed to bloat anybody in a clinical trial they did awhile back.That they work is not a sign that something is seriously wrong with you. They have actions in normal people (like how they signal parts of the GI tract) that sometimes helps some people with IBS.


----------



## beautifulvictory (Sep 29, 2009)

I use digestive enzymes almost daily (Webber Naturals is my brand), usually on the high-fat or high-protein foods, and they usually work pretty well for me. There are different digestive enzymes out there, though, so you may want to research which ones work the best for you. Some ingredients to look for are Amylase which breaks down carbs and Papain or Bromelain which break down proteins.


----------



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

I have tried 3 different brands of digestive enzymes now and one of them did me any good. Should I give up digestive enzymes?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Did any brand have pancreatin in them? If not I might try one that did before giving up completely.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I picked up a bottle of digestive enzymes a few times in stores but end up putting it back on shelf. I worry that if I start taking stuff that my body is supposed to produce will my body stop producing them because I am getting them elsewhere. if they work they work but I don't know for sure if my enzymes are the problem. I really hate fooling around with meds and not just meds but supplements and digestive aides.


----------



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> Did any brand have pancreatin in them? If not I might try one that did before giving up completely.


Yes, one of them contained pancreatin (this one --->) http://www.allstarhealth.com/f/kirkman-mul...yme_formula.htm


----------



## birdybird (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks so much for all the responses!!! IBD/IBS Author and Kathleen M, , your's were particularly helpful in reducing my fears...Again, my friend is a radiologist, not a GI doc, and even she said that it was just something to ask the doctor about, nothing to panic about...But, I am one to over-think and over-worry, so thanks for reminding me that "freaking out" itself, can skew things for me!! And that enzymes can help those with "normal" guts too, particulary with heavy, fatty meals that would likely give ANYBODY gas and bloating. My husband said the same thing to me- that HE could probably take them and be helped, and he doesn't really have GI issues besides occasional acid indigestion..I will try ginger supplements to see if that helps...i think i've seen them at Whole Foods too..I am also in the process of getting a new doc, so when I find one, I will ask. But in the meantime, I will take them for high fat meals because they absolutely help me out!! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Hey Birdy,Love your attitude! Way to go.Elizabeth


----------

